# Di-Methox questions



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

A few random questions . . . 

I can only find Di-Methox in the gallon 12.5% solution . . . is this what you buy for treating coccidia? Once opened, how long can that gallon last?

I see that Jeffers also carried a powder . . . has anyone here figured the conversion for how to mix the solution up into smaller amounts (rather than a whole gallon)?

I also saw an injectable Di-Methox 40% (which is backordered there, I think) - has anyone used that for treating coccidia?

I'm just looking for the easiest, most cost-effective way to use Di-Methox without it losing its potency.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I buy the powder and then scale it out to where i can put it into baggies in smaller amounts for only what I need 

I have not used the 40% of the premade gallons before.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Pasted from Hoegger Supply's on line ad for Di-Methox powder.

_"An effective treatment for coccidiosis, bacterial pneumonia, e-coli, mastitis and foot rot. Constitute 1.25 teaspoons of powder with 1 cup of water and administer 15 cc orally for 5-7 days. There is a 10-day slaughter withdrawal. Do not administer while giving penicillin. No information is provided concerning milk withdrawal." 
_


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b0d0204ae5

Dimethox 40% injectable. Use orally at 1cc per 5lbs once a day for five days, then 1cc per 10 lbs once a day for 21 days after.

This was the treatment that was recommended to us when we treated Hershey for cocci and it worked great. 21 days after the end of her treatment, we gave the prevention doses.

For prevention, use the Dimethox 40% injectable-given orally

1cc per 5# for day one
1cc per 10# for days 2, 3, 4 and 5 for a preventative dose. Repeat every 21 days.

I bought mine through Valley Vet because it seemed to be on eternal back order with Jeffers this summer. It was on back order at Valley Vet too but they got it in within a couple of days or me placing an order for it.

Normally we raise a kid from the beginning or we purchase the goat as a very young kid, we use corid for prevention because it only kills off the final stage of cocci which protects the goat while still allowing it to gain immunity. However, Hershey's breeder was still in the learning curve and Hershey was just over three months ols and already had cocci when we got her so we had to treat aggressively rather than prevent.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the dosage that I found for the Di-methox powder and adding it to their drinking water. I will be trying this, as I cannot seem to find any Sulmet right now.

dissolve the powder in 1 gal. of water. Add 1 pint of this solution to every 2 gallons of water.

Also, it was my understanding to not use Corid anymore as they have found that it destroys the thiamine in the body. So do you give thiamine when you use the Corid or have you not had any problems using it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any coccidia medication will destroy the thiamine-- cocci thrive off the thiamin in the body so you have to supress it so the coccidia die off. 

when i gave corid I didnt give thiamine but some people give it after the course of the medication


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm..off to do more research. I had only heard about the Corid causing problems, but you know how that goes, always 2 sides to everything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my theory is because at some point corid was the only real known medicaiton to treat coccidia - but I could be wrong in that. 

one of those people who writes a ton on goats and their illnesses and made herself known on the internet has become some kind of "goat goddess" and like the only information pertaining to goats available at one time. I think more TRUE studdies need to be done before we can say that corid is the cause of thamine issues = goat polio.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Dang - I wish I could find the powder around here. We went ahead and bought the 12.5% solution locally so we could get started immediately. Anyone know the proper dosing for it? Also is it okay to use Splenda to sweeten it up - we've always used sugar?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You shouldn't Give the 40% at the regular dose! 
The 40% is given orally at less than 1 cc. You need to use tuberculin syringes to dose it. I have not given it myself, but know of a breeder who did.

Dimethox 12.5% is 1cc per 5 lbs the first day. Then 1cc per 10lbs the next 6 days.

If needed the 12.5% can be doubled. But keep in mind, the stronger the med we go to right away the even stronger we will have to go to in the future. We are creating resistant bacteria. 

If the antibiotics don't seem to be working then it may not be cocci. It could be Giardia, in which case you need safeguard.

There are actually a fair amount of things that can cause the runs in goats, we are quick to jump to the conclusion of cocci, but that is not always the case. They may indeed have a high load, but it could be because their immune system is down due to the several other illness of the intestinal tract that they can get. ex. Giardia, worms, or there could just be no more good bacteria in their gut and a good dosing of probios goes a long way with that.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm, that is interesting.

Well . . . I had found the dosing for 12.5% Dimethox, so it's good to see you confirm that :wink: . The reason we are treating for cocci is because the state lab ran a fecal float and it showed a heavy load in one goat, a moderate load in another goat, and a light load in the kid "crop." None of them have had the runs and none were acting off. 

Last year, when I had one goat with coccidia, her poop was clumpy and she wasn't her energetic, bouncy self. We battled it over and over and the fecals weren't showing much improvement. At one point we decided not to re-treat despite the lab result (but to obviously watch her carefully). About a month later I had a fecal run on her again and she was in the clear. It makes me wonder how long they shed DEAD oocysts. It is my understanding that a fecal float can't determine if the cocci are dead or alive. I was very tempted this week to not start treatment and to have the lab run the test again in a few weeks, but after reading of so many people here losing goats or having sick goats, I was afraid to take the chance.

Oh . . . and they have been getting probios regularly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

interesting point kids-n-peeps you probably are onto something


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've used the 40% injectable as a drench, and there's really no need for a 1ml syringe. The 12.5% solution is 125mg/ml, whereas the 40% is 400mg/ml, so the only real difference is that the 40% is about 3x as strong. What that means is that instead of dosing it at 1ml/5lbs on day one, you dose it at 1ml/15lbs, and on days 2-5, you'd do 1ml/30lbs instead of 1ml/10lbs. That's all. 

I know I've personally gone above that dosage, too, just on account of conservatively eyeballing weights and then rounding up to the nearest ml mark on the syringe.. Never had any problems. 



I like the 40%, personally, because it's easier to store a 250ml vial (rather than a 1gal jug) in my already WAY cramped goat med cabinet.


----------

